# **Sick Puppy** Update: Parvo!



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well Kobi got back sick again, so I took him to the vet in Derby this morning and he HAS Parvo! We caught it early enough that they think he will pull though BUT I have 2 dogs at home to think about also! They are in the yard he was in, in the house he was in... I'm going to use chlorine bleach for my yard to get rid of the virus BUT what do I use for my house? I can't use the chlorine bleach in my house, it will stain everything! I don't care if it kills my grass, I would rather have dead grass then a dead dog!!! Isn't there a kinda bleach that is OKAY with colors and has the same affect? Could I use that on my carpet, couch, tile floors, there dog bowls, so on so on? 

Kobi is being kept in the BEST veterinary place in about 400 miles from here "El Paso Animal Clinic" so I am hoping and praying he will pull though and be ok. I was told by the vet that after he is home and doing ok to make sure and give him a Parvo shot every 3-4 weeks for about 6 months Plus afew times with my other dogs as well to make sure they don't get it too. Also I have to KEEP him isolated from the other dogs for about 4 months. I'm taking "Lucky" to the vet prolly Saturday to see if he maybe CARRYING the virus BECAUSE I guess adult dogs can carry it and spread it to others and they, themselves have NO symptoms because they are adults and it doesn't affect them in the same way as it does puppies. So... ya... Anyone have facts that could help... ever expierence this before? Please tell me everything you know! PLEASE PLEASE PRAY FOR POOR KOBI! HE NEEDS ALL THE PRAYERS HE CAN GET, I LOVE HIM SOOOOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## AMarksbury (Jan 19, 2007)

*I am so sorry*

I am so sorry to hear about Kobi,,,,,,,,,I will pray for him! 
i lost a puppy to parvo not to long ago and it broke my heart. I still cry over losing Luke. My ex didn't tell me in time and it was to late. I did use color safe bleach in the house along with every type of spray that killed germs. Good luck its good you caught it sooner......I am sure he strong and will fight.


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Well chica sister died from Pervo.What the vet said is that you have to wash you clothes everything in bleach or colered bleach.For quite some time...Months. Cause no matter how much you clean parvo stays around for 6 months.In the house in the yard.
As far as your older dogs i wouldnt worry about them cause they are old enough that their immune system is great and can with stand parvo.
Your vet has to keep your dog and feed it through an ivy to get his immune system up and going.Parvo is very serious and very sad.*


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you so much for caring! What is the bleach called that you use that i color safe. I can't think of the name of it???? ya Kobi has ALWAYS been a very strong puppy... I just hope and pray he pulls though I would just die if I lost him!


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Ya i think then bleach is called colored safe bleach..*


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry you are going through this. If your other dogs are adults and have been vaccinated they should be OK

Hang in there

Sending a prayer for Kobi


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*Results to your questions*



pitbull_lover08 said:


> Well Kobi got back sick again, so I took him to the vet in Derby this morning and he HAS Parvo! We caught it early enough that they think he will pull though BUT I have 2 dogs at home to think about also! They are in the yard he was in, in the house he was in... I'm going to use chlorine bleach for my yard to get rid of the virus BUT what do I use for my house? I can't use the chlorine bleach in my house, it will stain everything! I don't care if it kills my grass, I would rather have dead grass then a dead dog!!! Isn't there a kinda bleach that is OKAY with colors and has the same affect? Could I use that on my carpet, couch, tile floors, there dog bowls, so on so on?
> 
> **** I agree on the color safe bleach. Just make sure you delute if a bit first. get a spray bottle to put it in. I highly suggest you spraying your yard 3 times in 3 weeks. inbetween sprayings after 24 hours soak the yard to get the bleach into the soil.
> 
> ...


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

sooo sorry to hear about kobi. hope everything goes well and we will keep your family in our prays.:angel:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry that your Kobi is ill. Parvo is a horrible illness. I will keep him in my thoughts.


Talk to your vet and see if he carries a product called Nolvason. It is blue liquid and works well at killing diseases. When I worked for the one vet this is what he used on all the kennels it doesn't harm fabric either. Parvo can live in the soil for years I believe my vet told me up to 6 years. Did you know that if you have a pup that was exposed to parvo and you give that dog its shots it will actually get parvo and could die. Parvo is a live vaccination rather than a killed version.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you all SOOO much everyone! I talked to the vet this morning and he is still throwing up and having bad diarrhea still. It seems hes getting worse not better!!! I'm really worried and since my boyfriend has to work till 7pm im going to head into the vets office and see my little baby tomorrow. I just know im going to cry my eyes out because I will have to leave him there again.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I hope and pray Kobi pulls through. Parvo is an ugly virus. I'm sure the vet will do everything possible for him. How many days has it been? Please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well he has been in there since yesterday morning.... So it might be 5-6 days he has to stay there...  Well we are going to get bleach and spray bottles... wish us luck on the cleaning!


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*I hope kobi has better progress tommorrow. As far as the cleaning goes....Good luck and Clean WELL!!!*


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

HUGS

Hopefully he will turn around for the better in the AM


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

We will say prayers for Kobi tonight. Every night Buster and I say a prayer at bedtime :angel:


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Kobi... My family and I will include you and your family in our prayers


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Kobi... I went through it with my Dingo, Jarvis. It is tough... What the vet has to do is "starve" the virus because it attacks his intestines and any food that is put into his stomach is actually just feeding the virus... Your pup will continue to throw up and have the nasty diarreah through out his hospital stay. He may even still throw up and have diarreah for a few days after, but not as frequent because you will be reintroducing him to food. Jarvis refused to eat still for about 2 days after I brought him home. I had to purchase some canned prescription diet that is easy on the stomach because they don't feed him. The canned food was very light in color and had whole white Rice in it... They should keep water in his kennel at the vet so to encourage him to try to make it on his own, but he will be hooked up to IVs to give him what he needs to survive. Stick in there and Kobi should be just fine! I'll keep you guys in my prayers. I'll post up a picture of jarvis right out of the hospital when I get home. I've never heard of using Bleach on the yard, but rather to use lyme for some reason... Maybe I was wrong to listen to them??? Anyway jarvis is now a garbage disposal with a stomach of steel (cept for fish!!!) lol. Definately no matter what get all of your other dogs tested ASAP even if they aren't showing symptoms... just for your peace of mind. This is going to be a pricey adventure for both you and Kobi, but I know he has a great owner that won't even blink an eye at the vet bill if you're taking him to the best.


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

***New Update***

Well I talked to the vet yesterday and Kobi is doing MUCH better! He stopped having diarrhea and decreased on the pucking alot! They are starting to introduce him to food and water gradually and he is taking it in well. He is giving the vet kisses, wagging his little tail and moving around more than he was afew days ago. If things go well we MIGHT be able to bring him home say Wednesday? I REALLY hope so! **House Cleaning Update** I have been cleaning and cleaning and cleaning for the last 2 days almost, everything you can think of I have prolly cleaned, including the CEILING hehe! For me I can not WAIT for Kobi to come home, I mis him SOOOO MUCH! I might jsut kill him giving him a "Welcome Home Hug" :hug:

I have a question... How much is the test to see if my other dogs got it each?? I am already paying the vet $700 for my baby Kobi! If my other dogs do have it, and showing NO signs, what do they do for them?

Just a few questions... Let me know k?


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

If the others were vaccinated and are not showing signs it is doubtful they have it


I'm glad the pup is doing better


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Glad to hear Kobi is doing better. 

I agree with Patches, if the others are vaccinated & showing no signs dont really worry. 

But I have to say you missed a few spots in your house to be cleaned... Oh wait thats my house you forgot .. :angeldevi 


Deb


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

*geisthexe*, your the first person to make me laugh in days!  Anyways, the reason I ask is because it says that some adult dogs can have the Parvo virus and have NO SIGNS or AFFECTS and can transmit it to the younger dogs. Lucky, my oldest hasn't had shots since Thursday and before that he was in need of one way before. So maybe he could have it? What do they do for the dogs that go in that have it but are showing no signs?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

pitbull_lover08 said:


> *geisthexe*, your the first person to make me laugh in days!  Anyways, the reason I ask is because it says that some adult dogs can have the Parvo virus and have NO SIGNS or AFFECTS and can transmit it to the younger dogs. Lucky, my oldest hasn't had shots since Thursday and before that he was in need of one way before. So maybe he could have it? What do they do for the dogs that go in that have it but are showing no signs?


I would really not worry about it. Have all your dogs had there puppy series of vaccinations? Even if you missed a year it wouldn't be a problem.

Hun here is a really good site for you to look into so you can get all your answers. If you have any questions after reading it. I will be happy to help you out.

How_parvo_infection_happens

Deb

PS I am truly happy I got to make you smile.. They can always make the worse seem not so bad...


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the site info, it really helped me under stand it alot better! I seen Kobi today, he now has bloody diarrhea again and threw up afew times. I have learned that Parvo is kinda like a roller coaster... hes up, hes down... hes better hes worse; one day you think he might be coming home then the next it seems he could be in there for weeks! I stayed with him for 5 hours straight today, talking to him, giving him kisses, crying and praying mostly. I found out that he has to say till Friday at the least... so im going to have to pay $900 for the vet bill now, might be more!!! It shocked me too, let me tell you but he is worth millions and more to me in my heart. I am now having to put my 4 year old, pit/lab mix "Lucky" up for FREE adoption, because after I pay the vet bill im going to be EXTREAMLY low on money and I just can't afford 3 dogs anymore. If you know of ANYONE that will PROMISE to take good loving care of Lucky, and give him a forever home you let them know and send them my way please as soon as you can!


----------



## ForTheLuvOfJosie (Oct 9, 2007)

I just went through the parvo deal with my pit bull puppy. TRUST ME..you can bleach everything. I have a new green couch and I bleached it. I bleached everything close and all..it didn't harm anything..but what you have to do is put the bleach in a spray bottle ..dilute it with water.and spray your furniture and everything. When you bleach your clothes..make sure u fill the washer some..add bleach..fill the washer the rest of the way then add ur clothes..it won't ruin them. I bleached jeans and all. 
If your dogs aren't showing signs then ur wasting your money paying for a test. I have actually pulled dogs through parvo at home myself..if caught early enough it's possible. Not recommended but one thing you should do is make sure your dogs are drinking lots and lots of water..dehydration is what kills them, not the virus. And bleaching your yard won't do much good. I know there are sites on here that says it works but it doesn't. YOu can't get it soaked in the ground enough to kill it. So best bet is just not bring in pups in under the age of 6 months. 
I have done alot of rescue and i think i've been through it all lol..
It sounds like ur baby is going to make it though. I'm happy for you both. Good luck.


----------

